# Paranaja multifasciata anyone?



## Animus (Mar 3, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has one of these, if so can you post some pictures, i've only managed to find very few pictures of this amazing species. Im not sure how if they are a rare one or not, would seem so at the lack of pictures lol.










​


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi,

Rare isnt the word!

This snake was one kept at Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine, and I'm sure Paul said it is no longer living, to the best of my knowledge there are none kept in the UK.

Stunning snakes and as a rule are plasid.

PDR will give you more information.

They are now classed under Naja.

As Wolfgang once said, the first person to breed these will be sitting on a small gold mine: victory:

Dave


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Rare isnt the word!
> 
> ...


Your knowledge needs updating Dave


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Go on, I'm happy to be corrected.

I'm all ears:lol2:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

iv not seen a burrowing cobra offerd up for sale in uk for years, , i knew some1 that had a very old 1 who lived in africa but i think his died a couple of years back, his was quite dosile but dont know if that was because of its age


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, they are ultra rare. We had one from 23.5.91 till 19.1.98. It arrived as an adult of unknown age.
It was a really beautiful snake, easy to keep with a very good temperament.


----------

